# Ranger wont start after washing



## subsea78

Okay guys hereâ€™s the deal, my neighbor has a 06 Polaris Ranger 500. If he power washes it something is getting wet somewhere and it wonâ€™t start for a couple hours until whatever is getting wet dries out. Also its gotten to the point to where he drives through water at the deer lease and it leaves him stranded for a while again till what is getting wet dries out. Can anyone speak of having this problem is this a easy fix?

Thanks


----------



## subsea78

Also Iâ€™ve done some searching but canâ€™t find anything that defines the problems that Iâ€™m having directly. I can assure I donâ€™t think its water in the muffler since this is happening when he is simply riding through 6-8" of water.


----------



## djwag94

Has he checked the spark plug wire & boot for condition?


----------



## Angler 1

pull off the plug wires and blow the inside of the boot off with air and spray WD-40 all over and try to start


----------



## subsea78

I'll have to check with him, this used to be my bike and everytime I took it to the carwash and cleaned it I would have to wait a couple hours for what I was getting wet to dry off. I recently sold it to my neighbor and he started having the problem at the deer lease with it while driving to the stands. We get the common pools of water and he isnt driving fast, or mud bogging but just making his way to the stand and it has standed him twice now. He left it at the lease maybe Ill have him just buy new plugs and wires and change them out next weekend and see if it helps. I will post up if this fixes teh problem or not. again thanks for the input...


----------



## Angler 1

there could be a crack in the plug wires, WD-40 is you freind after a wash


----------



## Hotrod

We use die electric grease everywhere, In all connections, and inside the spark plug boot. That will take care of that


----------



## Fishtexx

^^ This!


----------



## doslocosranch

Check the break sensor it's located behind the rear tire on the drivers side. Maybe you hit it with power washer or it could dirty. It's abot the size of a 9v battery has two wires.

If you jump the solenoid and it starts that is likely your issue.


----------

